# Не запускается копиляция в code::blocks

## tujh

запуская код в code::blocks на на gentoo 4.9.95 

```

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()

{

    cout << "Hello world!" << endl;

    return 0;

}

```

выдает

```

-------------- Build: Debug in test (compiler: GNU GCC Compiler)---------------

g++ -Wall -fexceptions -g  -c /home/tujh/Desktop/test/main.cpp -o obj/Debug/main.o

g++  -o bin/Debug/test obj/Debug/main.o   

Output file is bin/Debug/test with size 27.85 KB

Process terminated with status 0 (0 minute(s), 0 second(s))

0 error(s), 0 warning(s) (0 minute(s), 0 second(s))

-------------- Run: Debug in test (compiler: GNU GCC Compiler)---------------

Checking for existence: /home/tujh/Desktop/test/bin/Debug/test

Executing: gnome-terminal -t test -x  /usr/bin/cb_console_runner LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:. /home/tujh/Desktop/test/bin/Debug/test  (in /home/tujh/Desktop/test/.)

Process terminated with status -1 (0 minute(s), 0 second(s))

 
```

 Как видно, компилятор стоит gcc.  В чем проблема? xterm есть

З.Ы. Компилить в терминале не предлагать

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Portage & Programming to Russian.

Please post in English in the main forum.

I don't read Russian and Google translate didn't help.

----------

## TigerJr

Твой test  скомпилировался, но запустить не получилось 

```
gnome-terminal -t test -x  /usr/bin/cb_console_runner LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:. /home/tujh/Desktop/test/bin/Debug/test
```

Я с такими методами запуска не сталкивался, попробуй в терминале выполнить эту строчку. Может ошибку напечатают). Хотя может быть обьектный код не поддерживает профиль отладки

----------

